# Syntek webcam works?



## el_oficinista (Jan 26, 2020)

I can think that WebcamCompat page is outdated or integrated webcam is not supported, in any case I cannot run after setting webcamd. Kamoso or Cheese can't find any device in FreeBSD/i386 12.1.


```
ugen4.2: <Syntek USB2.0> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)

  bLength = 0x0012
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001
  bcdUSB = 0x0200
  bDeviceClass = 0x0000  <Probed by interface class>
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0000
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0000
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040
  idVendor = 0x174f
  idProduct = 0xa821
  bcdDevice = 0x0005
  iManufacturer = 0x0001  <Syntek>
  iProduct = 0x0002  <USB2.0>
  iSerialNumber = 0x000a  <retrieving string failed>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0001
```


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 26, 2020)

Are you loading webcamd(8) ? What does `webcamd -l` show? Did you load Cuse module?

`pwcview` is a basic viewer used for testing.

`pkg install webcamd pwcview v4l_compat libv4l`
Follow instructions on screen to load Cuse and Webcamd. Then reboot.
Check your video:
`pwcview -s uxga -f 30`
Webcam set to: 1280x720 (uxga) at 30 fps


----------

